# General computer specs info



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not really a hardware guy. I know people who before buying/building a computer they know all of their specs and stuff. I really don't understand most of that stuff. I want to know what specs are good and what are bad specifically. For example are intel processors good. How much ram, which specs are the most important, etc. So this way if I ever plan to build/buy a new computer, I'll have a better idea on which specs to check out before.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list. All use hardware that we know to be top quality and compatible. A custom build will almost always be superior in quality, longevity and ability to upgrade.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

the brands here are the best quality ones and if you ever plan on buying a comp, try to use the brands mentioned 

usually there are 3 types of computers: regular, gaming and work

regular ones do not need more than a dual core processor and a mid-end graphic card, not more than 2GB of ram needed

gaming ones would need a fast quad core processor(even though games are still not completely optimized to use quads, only RTS games) and a high-end graphic card with a good power supply with 4GB of ram

work ones are, in my opinion, the ones that use virtual machines and video editing, those should use the best quad core processors, mid or high end graphic cards with either 8 or 12GB of ram

amd socket motherboards are all dual channel, which means you can either have 4GB, 8GB or 16GB, to ensure the best compatibility and speed

intel socket motherboards are both dual and tri channel, depending on which socket type you choose
intels i7-9xx series processors use the tri-channel motherboards thus I said 12GB, usual is a set of 3X2GB for such a motherboard

also the chipsets of motherboards are important, if the chipset is nvidia, you have to use an nvidia graphic card cause amd cards can get messed up with such a motherboard

those are more-less basic things you should know, if you need anything else feel free to ask


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's see, I have a HP dv7 that I bought last year for 1000 and it's breaking down right after it's warranty ends. So next time I'm def building my own comp because I'm tired of these companies building cheap ****. Specs:

Processor Name Intel Core 2 Duo T6600
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
Processor Speed 2.2 GHz
RAM 4 GB
Weight 6.72 lb
Screen Size 17.3 inches
Screen Size Type widescreen
Graphics Card ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
Storage Capacity (as Tested) 320 GB
Networking Options 802.11n
Primary Optical Drive Dual-Layer DVD+/-RW

Now I've used Photoshop CS5 for graphic design and have played a couple of Steam games on it like gmod that worked pretty well. I think a comp with about the same specs but with not cheap and crappy durability will work for me. I want a computer that does a little bit of everything, games, work, and general use. Which the dv7 worked pretty good until it's first year and that it started breaking down right after warranty ending. Also, which is better, Intel, or AMD?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use nothing but Intel but that is personal preference. Either will do the job.
Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Around 800-1000 but I'd like to wait a little. I'm trying to get my dv7 fixed currently. When the time comes that I need a new computer, until then I'll be gathering information for building one.


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Does building a custom computer cost more than buying one from a company like Dell, or HP? I know they are more superior in quality like Tyree said.


----------



## 723869 (Aug 2, 2010)

Depends on what you want in it. Generally; yes, they may cost a little more. However, you also have free reign with the what parts you want in it and what you do with them, unlike pre-made computers in which you usually void some warranty placed on it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

An Alien said:


> Does building a custom computer cost more than buying one from a company like Dell, or HP? I know they are more superior in quality like Tyree said.


Yes, the initial costs will be more but it will be more dependable and last longer.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Random+ said:


> Depends on what you want in it. Generally; yes, they may cost a little more. However, you also have free reign with the what parts you want in it and what you do with them, unlike pre-made computers in which you usually void some warranty placed on it.






warranty on custom built is longer too; usually three years or better on each part in the entire system


----------



## An Alien (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh, well that's def worth it then. I've decided that my next computer is going to be a custom build, not a cheap hp or dell.


----------

